# Looking for Pheasant Hunt in N.D. Am new to this



## Don Jones (Oct 29, 2004)

I am a retired gent looking to find a reasonable place to hunt in ND - not the school and football team. Being brand new to traveling out of state to hunt I have no idea where to begin. Have hunted duck,goose, pheasant and rabbit all of my life but am totally lost as where to start up here. I imagine I will have to pay to hunt but the finances are somewhat limited(I have seen some places where it is 2G's and way way out of my league). I would sure appreciate any help that any of you folks could send my way, other than forget the hunt. I will probably be bringing my son and son in law with or could possibly get a few more guys together from my church. Real flexible and at the same time pretty well lost as to what to do. At this point I think that I am way late to attempt to organize a hunt this season but feel that next year I may have better luck finding a spot. Would also appreciate advise on hiring a guide with dog as we lost our bird dog some time ago and am too old to get another one now - not fair to the dog to get some owner that will not be able to hunt much longer.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Get a plots map, bang on a few farmers doors, and have fun. :wink:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont think its to late to organize a hunt this year..with the crops that are still standing a later hunt will probably be just as good as an earlier one. So this year you should be doing OK. Also you do not have to pay for a guide!! there are way too many birds and areas to hunt to need one.

Curty....PM me if you need more help..Good luck


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Curty's right...a late hunt will probably be even BETTER!

Bird numbers are down statewide, but there are still plenty available from last year's highs. Many of the birds are relating to cornfields right now, and locating areas of corn with nearby sloughs, treerows and ditches will be productive for you.

Best of luck and enjoy your trip!


----------

